# Stall Plan/ideas.. Comments/suggestions please!



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

AmberPick said:


> Here are some photos of my lean-to off of my small barn. I am wanting to convert it to one or two stalls. We live in Northwest Florida so it needs to​
> 
> be as ventilated as possible, and most of the barns in our area have a few inch gap between the boards.​
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good to me... I might remove the siding and add another board of plywood in case the horse kicks.
For a 16hh 10x11 is a bit snug. Have you considered extending it outwards a bit. I edited one of your pics... its crude but I hope you get the idea


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Crossover's idea of going out, so then you would have a run with shelter. 
10x11 is pretty small. I would not put anything over 15 hands in there. I have always said the smaller the stall the messier the stall. If a horse has enough room then they will be pretty tidy in a stall. If they don't have much room then it is going to be a pit. I would put a full height divider between the stalls and a minimum of 4 1/2 feet up on the outside walls using 2" boards. In your picture it looks like you plan on using livestock panels to fill in above the boards. Don't use the cattle panels, make sure you get horse panels the holes are smaller. The cattle panels seem to be build with just the right size hole for hooves to get stuck. The height might be a bit of a problem, but it is going difficult to just raise the roof. Horses are not stupid and they for the most part with lower their heads to the needed height. The only problem I could foresee is if a horse got scared and reared. It looks like you have shingles on the roof. I would just make sure that their are no nails coming down through the boards.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

you could also use prtable corral panels so you could change the size or block in if needed


----------

